# Transparent aluminum?



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like the Star Trek movie, right? Well, it looks like it has become a reality! Check out this article:
http://www.livescience.com/technology/051018_new_glass.html


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Really interesting stuff Eric. At the moment though it is two and half times the price of glass but I see this going into mass production before the end of the decade.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2005)

That is some neat stuff.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, pricey for now, but that is not unusual for new technologies. I would imagine that it will become more prevalent. Cool science!


----------



## trackend (Oct 25, 2005)

Clever stuff Eric as you say the price will come down, prototype materials always cost a bomb look at carbon fibre its a fraction of what it initially cost.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Intersting! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 26, 2005)

Yea yea... George Lucas already had this stuff back in the day... Its called transparsteel....


----------



## Erich (Oct 26, 2005)

did anyone say cycling ? hmmmmmmmm invisible bikes...... ah very Kühl ! wonder how light it will be ?

8)


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

It will never catch on build a plane out of it and the pilot wont be able to find it. In a scramble all you'll see is guys in G suits running around the field with theirs hands streached out in front hoping to bump into their bird.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Be a bummer trying to us the hud.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm I love that pic!


----------

